
Why Companies Like Lyft, Uber, Postmates, Instacart etc Will Never Be Profitable - ptrptr
https://hackernoon.com/why-companies-like-lyft-uber-postmates-instacart-etc-will-never-be-profitable-ecdfde647175#.6qcd4980m
======
Bogdanovich
I don't really get the comparison with Pony Express part. As you said they
shut down because of superior technology (transcontinental telegraph). So the
superior technology to Uber and Lyft will be self-driving cars or
teleportation.

The second point is that Uber is not trying to scale driver's earnings but the
availability of the service for your every day needs while still making sure
drivers can make a living. How many people were commuting to work via taxi
before Uber and Lyft? How many people do that now? Making uber ride affordable
for every day needs and maintain a certain level of service and customer
support that's where they were scaling.

------
maxharris
People said the same about Netflix, and they're doing amazingly well. Remember
those DVDs they used to stuff in the mail? The human Uber drivers are the
equivalent of those workers.

Uber is investing heavily in the autonomous car revolution, and that's going
to pay off incredibly well.

